# Has anyone ever seen a way to design or build exposed rafters that are fire rated?



## EnvisionMan (Mar 8, 2014)

The conundrum:

- The old part (expensive, desired part) of the city of Austin is full of narrow lots... many are less than 50' wide.

- Most of the original homes were built in the 40' and 50's, and many (more than half) have exposed rafter tails.

- The side setbacks in Austin are 5'.

- The fire code says any eaves between 2' and 5' from the property line have to have a 1-hour fire rating on the underside.

So, many clients want exposed rafter tails to match the existing homes.  But they don't want to sacrifice on the width of the homes.  If the overhangs are 18" on each side, they would need the sides of the house to be set back to 6'-6".  On a 50' lot, that means the house would be limited to 37' or less.

Box soffits are easy to fire protect.  No problem there.  But has anyone ever seen a method by which you could still have the look of exposed rafter tails, but they have a fire-rating of one hour?

I am guessing this is a huge 'NO', but I have to ask anyway. I owe it to my clients to find out of there are any options.

Thank you.


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2014)

Fire retardant  wood?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 8, 2014)

Agree with cda, propose it to the AHJ under alternate methods?


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2014)

https://concretelumber.com/?gclid=CLjVm9H2gb0CFUVgMgod0HQAqQ


----------



## EnvisionMan (Mar 8, 2014)

Hmmm... fire rated tails in combination with fire-rated roof deck... might be worth a try.

Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll get with our lumber supplier and see what sort of cost that would be.

Thank you!


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 10, 2014)

Check with the building department to see if they would allow false rafter tails as a cosmetic feature with a fire rated wall sealing to the roof deck.


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2014)

All very good tips above....make sure the contractor knows to use corrosion resistant fasteners with FRTW....That stuff is very aggresive,,


----------

